# Oh craigslist...



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been watching craigslist for a while now for a 6 ft tank... they just aren't that common in my area, especially at reasonable prices. Anyway, my husband and I drove 70 miles (each way) on Sunday to look at a 150g and when we get there it had no silicone! We asked the seller if it leaked (was given to him from his sister in law) and he told us not that he knew of... well I'm guessing that it had been used for reptiles and the silicone was scraped out when it was cleaned or something along those lines. Ugh. Last year we went to look at another tank that was homemade out of 3/4 inch glass, sitting in a carport with nasty water in it and on a stand about to crumble. Yuck, not to mention that it weighed a ton! I'm just kinda frustrated and I'm thinking that we're going to have to buy a new one. At least then I know what I'm getting then without wasting the time and money looking at these crazy tanks. I've also set a 25 mile radius so that if I do get crazy and give it another chance then it won't be too bad.

Sorry just needed to vent- you know how it is when you have big tank fever!


----------



## lavarock (Feb 17, 2011)

Keep looking. It took me about 4 months before I found one on there that was in my price range. Got 125G tank, stand, 2 lights, 2 filters, 2 heaters, sink fill hose, some salt and food for $400. Have it up and cycling now and it looks great.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

I got a 125 with 2 36" lights, glass hoods with plastic filler things for the back for 100$. Turns out the guy bought it for the live rock but didn't want the tank. Deals happen if you watch craigslist everyday.


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah at times it can be somewhat frustrating. But just be patient and keep looking on a daily basis. Make sure if they don't have pics posted on their listing that they either email or text you pics so you atleast get a better idea of what there stuff looks like. Goodluck!!!


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

I spent ages looking for a new tank, finally bought a 4ft two weeks ago, only to last night be offered a 6ft right on my doorstep :roll:

I don't really have rooom for the 6ft anyway, not without loosing the 4ft and the 3ft....do I? :fish:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*M&S*

yes!!! You can do so much more in a 6ft tank than you can in the 2 separate tanks...

*doxiegirl*
just a tip but make sure you search craigs and other sites for 'fish tank', 'aquarium', 'corals'

I've seen some ads come up for good tanks under only 1 of the above terms!!! I'm sure there are other good key words to use as well.


----------



## niktam (Dec 30, 2010)

silconing a tank isn't that painful of a process esp if all the old silicone is already out.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i found my 125 with 2 canisters, 72" flour lights, glass hood, stand, heaters, decor and protien skimmer on kijiji for 300 dollars


----------



## andrewcook (Jan 4, 2011)

I do wonder at the price people list their aquarium items...

Have you tried EBAY and limit the search to how ever far you are willing to drive?


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

try kijiji as well, craigslist used to be more common but kijiji has definitely taken the lead and in my city which isnt very big, theres 7000 ads. Dont give up, wait for spring cleaning, most people tend to drag out everything from their house and garage and sell it for really cheap just to get it out of the way. I bought my motorcycle and fish tank that way.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

irondan said:


> i found my 125 with 2 canisters, 72" flour lights, glass hood, stand, heaters, decor and protien skimmer on kijiji for 300 dollars


dang, thats a good deal. I paid 300 for my 90 gallon, stand, glass hood, light, heater, canister filter, decor, and air pump. Mind you the guy drove pretty far to drop it off since it wouldnt fit in my car.


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!

I'm trying to be patient, we've been looking for over a year now, but our basement/fish room just got finished a month ago so we're ready now. I have a perfect spot for it but the longer it's empty the more likely I'm to fill it with other tanks . We have both salt and fresh and that equals a lot of tanks. The room currently has a 65g, 60g, 2x 55g, 4x 40 breeder, 2x 20 long, 28 nanocube, 27g cube- and there's tanks upstairs too! It's not like I have a shortage of tanks, but the big one means fish that I can't keep in the shorter tanks. I really want a geo or tropheus tank, or maybe a larger salt tank.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Have you tried expanding your search radius and making a road trip out of it?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

CL can be nice - found a 180g (6x2x2) with sump + stand + lights + all except filters included for $100. Don't know why I didn't take it.


----------



## nmonigold87 (Aug 17, 2010)

You just got to watch craigslist everyday. I got my 125, oak stand and canopy, 2 36 in double lights, 2 heaters, 2 magnum 350s, box of other random stuff (only thing I didn't get was glass tops) all for $300 and it looks brand new. I was watching the site everyday for months and than that one popped up and I called instantly and there had already been people calling trying to low-ball them so the guy told them to get lost because he knew it was already a good deal. I was happy to give him $300 for it, normally in my area on there they go for around 500 and not as nice or with as much stuff. Just check it everyday and like said before in other post check different threads on there I found my in the furniture section. Good luck, and the harder you have to look for it the happier you'll be when you find it lol (at least I was)


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

The best tip about Craigslist is use searchtemptest.com

I set up a complex search with multiple terms, selected a radius in miles, and then have it fed via RSS to my computer and phone


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

oh, and since we are all rubbing it in...

Got a jebo 5' acrylic 150 with stand and canopy for 300.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

dotbomb said:


> The best tip about Craigslist is use searchtemptest.com
> 
> I set up a complex search with multiple terms, selected a radius in miles, and then have it fed via RSS to my computer and phone


I wish I had never found out about this.

I have that awful habit of finding AWESOME deals for fish stuff then going through with them even though I have absolutely no space for them.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

Since we are having a "rub it your face party here" :lol: I will post up my scores on craigslist

Got a 55 gallon with stand and eheim 2215 for 110










Then scored a 37 gallon with stand/canopy and cascade 1000 for 100 bucks sold the cascade for 40. So i got the tank/stand for 60 bucks










Then i think i got a really amazing deal 3 weeks ago. Got a 90 gallon with tank stand canopy live sand, 100 lbs live rock a sump 2 mag 5 hydor inline heater and a 38 gallon with stand for 300 bucks. I sold the fish for 70 and the live sand and rock for 130. So i am still left with my 90 gallon tank and canopy a sump with 2 mag5 and ice cap 660 ballast with 3 VHO bulbs , inline hydor 300 watt heater, a magnum 350 canister filter, 38 gallon and stand and this i got all for 100 dollars after i sold of some livestock =D>










Just keep looking. If you don't look, you wont find


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

If you have a smartphone, there are craigslist apps out there. The one I have on my phone updates every few minutes. You just put in what you're looking for, the catagory you want to search (I use "all for sale/wanted"), price range (you can leave that blank), and region you want to look in. The search stays active until you delete it, and you can have as many active searches as you want.


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I might do the app thing. I do check it everyday (my husband is on my case to do this) but you just get bored with it when its the same old thing everyday! Someone has been trying to sell a 55 for 2 years! Of course it's way overpriced.

I'm actually not roadtripping anymore because it hasn't paid off. It would be different if there was something else to do or see (maybe if we went to Atlanta) but going way out in the boonies and getting disappointed is just no fun  . Plus if we do go to Atlanta there isn't room in our car for anything else- in fact I missed a good deal on a 75 at a LFS because we were going to buy furniture at IKEA and there wasn't room for both. Everyone's great finds do give me hope but there just doesn't seem to be big tanks in my area. And we have had luck with craigslist for other stuff- we rented a house that we saw on there, my husband bought a car, and we got a good deal on live rock for our saltwater tanks.

Go ahead, rub those tanks in my face! It gives me hope!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely keep looking, I got my 90 gallon (tank, light, glass tops, aq 110, 2 heaters) for 200, and have found even better deals since... like this one

http://longisland.craigslist.org/for/2230820696.html

150 gallon tank, stand, accessories for $75 - pretty crazy stuff


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, if we are really rubbing it in...

I got a Roma 240 tank, with stand, hood, lights, Fluval 305 canister, Eheim Pro 2 heated canister, new Fluval U2 internal filter, 2x C)2 regulators and solenoid, Hagen test kit (the full case), plus a tonne of other stuff such as chemicals, treatments, extra media, food, etc all as new for Ã‚Â£175 

The only problem is neither filter came with pipes, but my old 205 pipes fit the 305, so I just need a valve and pipes for the Eheim.

I think if I sell the two filters on ebay I'd get the money I paid for the lot back, then buy a Eheim Classic :thumb:


----------



## niktam (Dec 30, 2010)

Some of the deals I have found this week are disgusting, 200 gal tanks with stands, a 360gal w stand and canopy. I'd have to get a divorce for that to even fly


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

I am currently eyeballing an acrylic 8' 220 gal with stand and canopy for 400$ :drooling:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

frank1rizzo said:


> I am currently eyeballing an acrylic 8' 220 gal with stand and canopy for 400$ :drooling:


wowwwwww :drooling:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know if u willing to take the drive but I have a 150 gal for sell now,,$200.00 no leaks I have water in it not to show folks the tank holds water .I have a 150 gl now,no room for the next one.but if I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t sell from a mth from now ,I'm go set it up in my storage wash room /workout space.


----------

